# s13 240sx turbo kit site *lost link*



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I had at one time found a site, and I believe it was located in California that sold turbo kits for the S13 240sx. I recall the kit for the S13 240sx was something like $2,599. But alas, I cannot find the website anymore.

Any help?

Thanks.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.gladmanperformance.com/


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow the ka24e T in action speaks volumes for the power increase to be had.

Thats not the site, I believe I found a site where the price was $2,599 for the S13 1989 240sx turbo kit.

I have this saved page on my hard drive
http://www.geocities.com/sxt240/SOHCmanifold.html

But the site died and THATS not the page either.


ARGh this sucks.

Thank you Chuck for that awesome link, I'll be drooling over that video for some time now.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youll probably get a better deal here
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/index.html


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Perhaps I should face fact that the link I speak of is dead.

Noooooooo!

Thanks for the other related links, I really want to save up for a turbo kit for my s13.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

realnissan.com 

they seel turbos for the KA24E


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Noob!!! Dont Revive Old Threads!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry i just did a search for turbos...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well stop. it's not like you can afford one


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> well stop. it's not like you can afford one


and you know this how? dont be a troll.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

umm...cause i know him and talk to him all the time?? how would you know he could? ass grabbing, ***.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

butt darts is a famous past time for drift240


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Geez all I wanted was some information and to be too lazy to use the search.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

rr5 he wasnt talking to you he was talking to drift240 cause he revived a 2 month old thread. i dunno if that was on purpose or if your newbiness is coming back to you drift....

anyways i dont think they have kits for 2600. ive seen them for the s14 at that price. i think thats what you saw...


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Honestly, I totally forgot what I saw but I did locate this
www.gladmanperformance.com


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> umm...cause i know him and talk to him all the time?? how would you know he could? ass grabbing, ***.


lol, you calling me an ass grabbing ***?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> lol, you calling me an ass grabbing ***?


yes, yes i was.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ok, just checking.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ewww


----------

